# Should we host a holiday music channel?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

A couple of users have asked if we will be opening a holiday music channel this year. No final decision has been made but we would like your feedback. Thanks!

P.S. For new users - The holiday music channel is streaming audio that plays your favorite holiday tunes and shows hosted by your friendly staff here at DBSTalk along with other users that wish to try their hand at broadcasting. All types of music are played including comedy, soft classics and some ethnic.


----------



## Bob_Roth (Dec 3, 2002)

When you say "holiday music" do you mean Christmas music? Because frankly I can't quite recall TV or radio stations playing Kwanzaa or other types of "holiday" music during this period though the word "Christmas" is generally now not used in the media. Or have you been infected with "political correctness"? Perhaps you might have had "winter solstice" (New Age) music also in mind. However someone might object if 90% of the "holiday" music turned out to be Christmas based and not balanced with more pagan tunes or culturally-in-tune harmonies.

But if you essentially meant Christmas music...well, did you mean C*H*R*I*S*T*M*A*S music? Then again, would "Silver Bells" technically count as a Christmas song?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, Bob_Roth. Enjoy your stay.

Well, we use the term "Holiday music" because it allows us to put up music that isn't Christmas related. "Frosty The Snowman" isn't exactly a christmas song, but still captures the holiday spirit. In addition, the programming isn't strictly music either, as some old-time radio plays were put on last year as well.

One program that was done by one of our members was by TNG_Tony who assembled a show about how Christmas is celebrated in Spanish-speaking countries that was popular, and, as always, I have a few ideas of my own. As always, if you have some songs that can be used, let us know.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Last year, we had specific shows of Jewish holiday music, spanish music, old time radio dramas, I did an hour long show based around a Trans-Siberian Orchastra album (which will be replayed this year as well if we do this), plus I have some ideas for a new show this time around as well. While a good part of the content is "Christian" christmas music, there is a very good variety of other features thrown in as well. We had a great time with it last year.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Can i do some Djing 

Im pretty good


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Back from my trip!

If you need a provider for it, I would choose Nullsoft Shoutcast by the makers of Winamp. Works well, and will show up in the Winamp5 beta Shoutcast station list.

Just my 47 cents for ya!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't believe that the latest court ruling, http://www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_426702,00030010.htm changes things for internet broadcasts. It just applies to AM/FM stations that boadcast on the net as well as OTA.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Quite frankly, its just not the same without Scott, as he was always the Christmas music arranger. So, I guess do whatever you want.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Yes, I would love to have Holiday music.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

BTW, the Shoutcast site: www.shoutcast.com


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I always celebrate the changing of the seasons and I believe that seasonal themes are always appropriate. Religeous and ethnically diverse offerings are very much welcomed and enjoyed by this member. I will enjoy your Ramadan, Kwanzaa and winter-solstice offerings if non-Christians will tolerate my traditional Christmas music.

It's all good. Just do it! :listening


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

I say yes, 

Last year I enjoyed tuning in once and a while and listening to some Holiday music. Yeah, Scott's the first one who did it, but he's gone now. Do I miss him? Yeah, but that shouldn't have anything to do with DBSTalk putting up a Holiday channel.

Like Nick said, just do it, it's all good.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

My local Soft ac Station did all x-mas last year for 2 months stright and i think they will be doing it agian this year 


BTW they came in 3rd Place for it And yes its owned by Clear channel


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey Pez,

That's great, mind giving me the url to it when it's streaming?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

sorry no streaming Something to do with the riaa


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh, alright. No problem man.


----------

